# Selling my DX



## Perky69 (Jul 23, 2011)

Hey guys I'm selling my DX with the desk cradle, usb cable, house charger, and a new 8gb sd card.
Here's my ebay link.................http://www.ebay.com/itm/14060685705...LX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_500wt_1413


----------



## dizz (Aug 29, 2011)

definitely a nice deal, but i only haz 83 cents in my paypal <mad bc PP fooked me face>... i have been wanting a new device well not even new just one to play with.... kinda why i dont wanna add a line to my account, just want something to learn on, flash tweak and enjoy without having to worry about sbf'n before the morning bc i have to go to work... but ill definitely keep an eye on this auction


----------



## khaoszr (Aug 21, 2011)

I know this is a huge jump on price, and sorry @Perky69 for jumping on your thread, but im in desperate need to sell my X. Link's here: http://swappa.com/listing/UCW822/view


----------

